# Soap page feedback



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi all it's that time of the year again where for us anyway sales make or break us.
I have 2 friends helping me out with our website (I am no good with words and it's been noticed) anyway the goat area is pretty well taken care of by one friend. 
The other rewrote the whole soap page (except the actual soap descriptions) and though I know it sounds 100 times better then when I originally wrote it I was hoping for some feedback?? There is also an add to cart button- idk just let me know what y'all think :biggrin

www.theesfelds.webs.com

TIA

Lynn

P.S. Not sure if i posted in the right place or not, but please feel free to move it if need be


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I like it! Especially the Christmas soaps, really cute. Caroline


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

The facebook link didn't work for me- it took me to my own page


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

yikes! thanks!!! I will see if I can fix that!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice page. Good pictures, but your soaps are too cheap! LOL. After making a few batches of re-batch, I decided that although those bars would be a little bigger than my regular bars, with all that grating and extra cooking, no way would they be cheaper! I love my re-batches more than all the rest and am looking at a box of around 60 soaps right now to shred....


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

I think it looks great. I'm especially envious of your pictures - they look so professional. I agree with Anita, though, that your rebatched soaps are way too cheap!
Elizabeth


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Anita- It's a Christmas sale...It's supposed to be cheap  I have to get sales, and with pretty much no chance to go to an actual market, I am left with online sales. Haven't had a ton of those as of yet. Still working on it 

Thank you Elizabeth! I just set them up and use "picnik" to crop,auto fix (sometimes it makes it to sharp),add a border and then our text. You can see that i still have a couple of our old pictures up when we were only doing round soaps...Not quite as pretty of a picture


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree that ALL of your soaps are too cheap. I was selling soap for $4.00 a bar five years ago. Selling too cheap can backfire on you when they want to keep getting it for cheap. It is harder to increase in price than to decrease. I sell my reject soaps for more than $2.00 a bar and don't have enough of them for demand. Besides, I think HP soap is really nice soap and I sell it for the same price as the rest. It may look rustic, but it is excellent soap. 
OK Lecture over. It is a nice website.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

lol so in other words cut the sale crap and sell for a normal price  ok I get it. Or is $5.00 to cheap as well?
I was thinking of running the Vicki deal 5 soaps for $25 with free shipping.... but I am sure Vicki is tired of me copying her!! 

The down side I guess I should have posted this before I put that sale on there  Though the goal with that was to get the shopping cart used more so i will know if there are any issues with it  I don't dare change it now....

Thank you for the feedback! Oh and I think I have the link to facebook fixed  

Lynn
Lesson learned DGI before I make any rash decisions


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Lynn_Theesfeld said:


> I think I have the link to facebook fixed


worked for me!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know Jennifer!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice site, Lynn. Your pics are great with nice descriptions. I agree with the others - too cheap.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I like it. It's clean and informative. But I would take off the "Welcome to our website" and replace it with something meaningful. That's the first thing that people see and read and it comes across like you couldn't think of anything better to say. That's a headline, use it with more purpose. If all people read is that one headline, what do you want them to take away from your website?

I was so nervous about raising our prices, but my small business adviser kept insisting that we do it. So I took a deep breath, raised the prices, and waited for my business to collapse. It didn't, not even a blip. So don't be too afraid.  

PJ


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you PJ! 
The welcome to our website was exactly that....I had no idea what to put up, but in thinking I guess we can put up our slogan  can't hurt at least  Thank you for the feedback! 

I will raise the prices after the tenth. but only a dollar as I am really just starting to "really sell" course i have been making and selling soap for about 5 years now, and I think in the last three months with the website up and looking better have sold more soap then I had imagined! Hopefully I can quit my day job if this keeps up and work from home, which yes is the ultimate goal.  

Lynn


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Another thing, if you are really pushing your soap, make sure people land on your soap page. (I'm changing mine too because of what I've learned in business seminars.) If they want to learn more about the goats behind the soap, they can click on the links.


----------

